# DIY rock piles & caves?



## itgal (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm new to this forum. I have a 56 gal tall (30"l x 24"h x 18"w) with a black background. I have recently decided to switch my stock from community fish to mbuna. I also would like to re-scape the tank with rock decor as I have seen in many beautiful mbuna tanks.

So last night I bought 25 lbs of rocks for over $70 from Uncle Bills! And its not even going to be enough! I want to return it and build my own. I've seen lots of web pages about DIY styrofoam backgrounds. I'd like to use this technique to build rock structures and caves to go on the bottom of the aquarium instead of as a background. I have seen blogs where people used PVC piping and then covered them in gravel to match the gravel in their tanks. But I want to go with something that will create the illusion of much larger stones like in lake malawi or slate or something. Has anyone done this or know of any web pages with instructions? If not, I'm sure I can figure it out from the DIY styrofoam backgrounds web pages.

Thanks!
Liz


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

itgal said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I have a 56 gal tall (30"l x 24"h x 18"w) with a black background. I have recently decided to switch my stock from community fish to mbuna. I also would like to re-scape the tank with rock decor as I have seen in many beautiful mbuna tanks.
> 
> ...


Go to a landscaping supply store and buy real rock there for $0.20-.30 a lb.


----------



## itgal (Dec 14, 2010)

That is an option. Wouldn't real rock have to be boiled before I could put it in my aquarium? I suppose buying a really large pot (cuz I have 1 set of pots and pans for cooking for myself and I'm not using that for anything but human-grade food) would be equivalent to the price of purchasing the materials for building a Styrofoam set.


----------



## JimmyJam101 (Dec 6, 2010)

There are many methods of prepping your rock for the tank. Some involve boiling or baking, some involve the use of your oven, some involve soaking in a bleach solution, and rinsing real good and then resoaking in water that is treated with de-chlor. I personally use a wire brush and running water to clean my rocks and then put them in my tank. There are a lot of people that will flip out over this, but it has always worked fine for me. Your results will most likely vary and you should really do it the way that you think is best.

If you where to create your own fake rocks and such with foam that is covered with cement, you would have to do some more drastic cleaning of that stuff before it will be fish safe. Not to mention a bear to keep it submerged.

Good luck with the aquascaping. let us know how it turns out and what your descision is...


----------



## benny71 (Sep 30, 2010)

itgal said:


> That is an option. Wouldn't real rock have to be boiled before I could put it in my aquarium? I suppose buying a really large pot (cuz I have 1 set of pots and pans for cooking for myself and I'm not using that for anything but human-grade food) would be equivalent to the price of purchasing the materials for building a Styrofoam set.


I put mine in one of those 50 gallon tubs and scrub them, then I use my ~20 gallon pot I use to deep fry turkey and boil them for 5-10 minutes and after that, I put them back in that 50 gallon tub and let them soak in 10x Seachem Prime for awhile.

I'm not sure if you have already decided what you want, but I got about 150 lbs of round river rock for a little under $30.00 at Colonial Gardens:










They also have the flat, slate type rock for a little more.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

+1 for the landscaping yard. You'll go broke buying your rocks at a pet store.



JimmyJam101 said:


> I personally use a wire brush and running water to clean my rocks and then put them in my tank.


I do the same. Hasn't resulted in any problems for me so far.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Before you get too far along, note that a 30" tank is not ideal for mbuna. I'd choose something else, and maybe you won't need so much rock for your new selection. :thumb:


----------

